# How come all the good threads get locked



## DAC..florida (Jul 3, 2003)

The subject title pretty much sums it up!

HOW COME ALL THE GOOD THREADS GET LOCKED?


:soapbox: 


:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2003)

I blame an epidemic of cranial-rectal inversion myself....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 3, 2003)

ditto
People not haveing the common sence to shut the hell up when told to get off a subject


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 3, 2003)

I dunno, I think I was starting to actually make sense in that thread for once. But it was a subject that needed to be ended. And not all good threads get closed, none of mine have ever been


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *ditto
> People not haveing the common sence to shut the hell up when told to get off a subject *



I personally feel the arguing on a TOPIC makes this board fun, especially all the different veiws.

What gets to me is when someone lets their ego get in the way and instead of admitting that they are wrong they begin to personaly attack each other and get off topic forcing the MODS to lock the thread.
:asian:


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 4, 2003)

Sigh.....

It is as simple as this.  If a poster express an allegation, inuendo, snide remark or derogatory name to or against another poster then they should qualify the remark with factual information.  They should not play word games, answer a question with a question, engage in mis-direction or evasion or redirect the attack in another direction.

Bob,

I humbily submit to you that this forum be used in the fashion which I attempted previously.  If poster X makes a charge or runs his mouth about poster Y then poster Y can come to Bad Budo and ask poster X to post factual information to back up the charge or allegation.  This way we all can see if X has factual information or if he is only running his mouth or trolling.  

This keeps the rolling problem off the board in general and may go a long way to prevent thread to thread contamination and locks.

For example I felt that Rick did indeed refer to me as a liar, a cheat and that everyone was suspicious of my posts.  I provided him fair opportunity to prove what he had said.  For indeed, if I AM a cheat, should not you and the staff and the members know it?  However, if Rick is merely running off at the mouth and has no facts, then that behaviour is exposed as is the agenda.  A simple check and balance system.

So now all should know that I don't cheat people, haven't lied, no poll was conducted by Rick in which he discovered MOST posters are suspicious of me, that I never claimed rank in a Japanese system etc etc.  So if the same issue comes up from either Rick or Martial Artist all can see an agenda at work, not polite conversation.

I meant for the aforementioned thread to strictly be between Rick and myself.  I asked for no other posts there so that Rick did have the fair opportunity to present factual data for all to see.  In this way it could be short and sweet.  For either Rick immediately posts the facts, or he goes into stall mode [as he did].  Either way the situation is resolved for the staff and members to see.

Do you understand the concept I'm suggesting?  A simply put up or shut up post.  It doensn't need to be long and drawn out.  Doesn't need to be bogged down with others opinons.  A simple short exchange between the two involved.  Either there is fact or there is not.  Staff can deal appropriately either way and the situation is contained to one forum and to one thread.

Please treat this as a humble suggestion to avert future problems from flaring up.  My thread didn't work as planned because of multiple tempers flaring, but I believe the concept is sound and can work.

Just a thought.  Thanks for listening.

 :asian:


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jul 4, 2003)

A message from Ryushikan.

Rick,



Do me a favor and post this on MT under the section where ARK is making a
jackass of himself.........as always.

thanks,

Rob

I was shown this thread by Rick Tsubota and have decided to respond on his
behalf due to his limited ability at English. I stopped posting here a while
back and yet my name is stilldragged through these posts by you, DAC,
Shurite (nice to see you have the guts to comeback the day after I leave),
Disco.




> For example I felt that Rick did indeed refer to me as a liar, a
> cheat and that everyone was suspicious of my posts. I provided him fair
> opportunity to prove what he had said. For indeed, if I AM a cheat, should
> not you and the staff and the members know it? However, if Rick is merely
> ...





I couldn't help but recall the phrase "the pot calling the kettle black"



ARK,

EVERYTHING you have mentioned in your above post summons you up in a
nutshell baby!



Sounds like you are more than a little paranoid to me.

He made a statement using the plural form of YOU instead of the singular
form of YOU.

The only one running off at the mouth I see is you!




> So now all should know that I don't cheat people, haven't lied, no
> poll was conducted by Rick in which he discovered MOST posters are
> suspicious of me, that I never claimed rank in a Japanese system etc etc. So
> if the same issue comes up from either Rick or Martial Artist all can see an
> agenda at work, not polite conversation.







How soon we forget after you changed your web page half a dozen time because
of the scrutiny you came under from former members of this board.

I remember when you first showed up here calling yourself a SOKE.....isn't
that a Japanese rank? And how it was registered in Kobe, Japan!

Just keep wedging that foot in you mouth ARK and sooner or later you will
choke on it.



> I meant for the aforementioned thread to strictly be between Rick and
> myself. I asked for no other posts there so that Rick did have the fair
> opportunity to present factual data for all to see. In this way it could be
> short and sweet. For either Rick immediately posts the facts, or he goes
> ...





BULL!

If you wanted it to be between you and Rick you should have PMed him, and
Rick says you haven't done so. Instead you piss and moan as always about
posting proof but never seem to come up with any of your own. How about some
of the names of those teachers you claim to have gotten some rank from?

Put up or shut up right back at ya!

Neither I nor the Yili people questioned your skill it was the claims you
made to rank that we questioned. The two were never connected. We asked you
for proof of some of the total BS you were peddling when you first arrived
and you balked big time!

You never coughed up any proof you ust skirted the issue, sucked some
moderator ***, whined and claimed you didn't care about rank. Hell you
claimed more rank than almost anyone on MT......kind of ironic ain't it.





> Do you understand the concept I'm suggesting? A simply put up or shut
> up post. It doensn't need to be long and drawn out. Doesn't need to be
> bogged down with others opinons. A simple short exchange between the two
> involved. Either there is fact or there is not. Staff can deal appropriately
> either way and the situation is contained to one forum and to one thread.





> Please treat this as a humble suggestion to avert future problems
> from flaring up. My thread didn't work as planned because of multiple
> tempers flaring, but I believe the concept is sound and can work. .





Rick may not know what kind of a snake in the grass you are when it comes to
tactics in posting your "agenda" here but I sure as hell do. So if anyone
should come under scrutiny it's you not Rick. Hell I have met most if not
all of his teachers and know them to be first rate, and he, unlike you has
no problem disclosing who he studied with.

So why don't you lay off someone who is trying to post in a language that is
not their mother tongue (something I doubt you "Mr. PhD Grand SOKE could
even attempt let alone do!) or maybe I really will come back as some
"mystery" person and hound you all over this board.


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rick Tsubota _
> *A message from Ryushikan.
> 
> Rick,
> ...




I dont think I have been dragging anyones name through anything, I actualy stated in one of my posts that RSK is not here so we shouldnt talk about him.

RSK,
Why are you using someone else to relay messages for you, why dont you just come back.

This thread was not intended to be a place for people to flame or attack each other please refrain from doing so! I dont want the mods to shut this down, I have been under the impression that if their are no personal attacks we can pretty much talk about anything. Lets discuss the above comments like adults.
  :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 4, 2003)

The last three posts are a perfect example of why these threads get locked.  If you're gonna have a cat fight then take it to PM or e-mail, hash it out and then get back in the sandbox with the rest of the kids.  The personal bickering on the boards has taken a great deal of the enjoyment out of my visits here of late.  I can remember at least a couple of threads that were asked by mods to be taken to PM that weren't and were subsequently locked.  The verbal sparring, while it may be entertaining to some, is certainly a detriment to the board as a whole when it goes on and on and on.  While the cliche "Can't we all just get along"does come to mind I am by no means naive enough to expect it to happen.  I am, I suppose, naive enough to expect grown men and women to have the discipline and courtesy to honor a request by the mods to cut down on the personal squabbling or to "Take it outside" as the case may be.  

Arguments are indeed necessary to the growth process of most things but the same argument again and again will certainly stunt the growth of many things.  Not being an argumentative individual myself I find it hard to understand the continuing bickering in a public format.  I'll continue to come here as I have for the past 6 or 7 months.  I've gotten a lot of good information here and while I can't say that I've made any friends I can say that I've made the acquaintance of some great people.  

Sorry for the rambling, just tired of seeing the same thing over and over.


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *  I dont think I have been dragging anyones name through anything, I actualy stated in one of my posts that RSK is not here so we shouldnt talk about him.
> 
> RSK,
> Why are you using someone else to relay messages for you, why dont you just come back.*




I talked to Ryushikan about it and he asked me to put this up for him. 




> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> * This thread was not intended to be a place for people to flame or attack each other please refrain from doing so! I dont want the mods to shut this down, I have been under the impression that if their are no personal attacks we can pretty much talk about anything. Lets discuss the above comments like adults.
> :asian: *




All I hvae seen ark do is personal attacks on me or make trouble in the section. 

I don't think real martial arts people come here to read this stupid stuff. It looks like messages on bathroom walls to me so I am going to leave.

good bye.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 4, 2003)

This is a good thread, because the answer to the original question is being demonstrated!

You guys crack me up.

Oh....to ARK and "Rick":

:deadhorse


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rick Tsubota _
> *I talked to Ryushikan about it and he asked me to put this up for him.
> 
> 
> ...



You can do as you wish all I have to say about that is that ARK is his own man, but I know that he has never started any flame wars he just defends himself, anyone one who has ever challenged him has done so off of information that they had seen in posts from RSK, no one can seem to come up with thier own gripes.

Rick, 
I am an adult and can agree to disagree when I feel the debate is going nowhere dont quit or leave thats the childish thing to do.
agree to disagree! :waah: :waah:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 4, 2003)

I think that some of you need to grow up.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rick Tsubota _
> *A message from Ryushikan.
> 
> Rick,
> ...



Is this kindergarden crap called for?


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I think that some of you need to grow up. *




Cant we all just get along....

The people who think this thread is stupid or a waste of time DONT HAVE TO POST ON IT JUST IGNORE IT!
How can you be offended by a thread no one forces anyone to read this stuff I'm not trying to be disrespectful but if you dont like it ignore it, maybe if ARK and Rick were left alone to go at it that would end it for good thats why I'm trying to keep this thread open and asking all posters to have respect for each other. :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2003)

Why do they need to 'go at it'?

Why do we need yet -another- thread which turns into a pissing match and penis measuring as people jockey for position and needing to be a-vindicated, b-proved rigt and c-have the last word?

This board is not about that crap.

This particular forum is not for exchanging insults, and soothing egos. It is about relating bad experiences and bad instructors.

The same points now being beaten still to powder, are the same points that were powdered 3 months ago.

Now, This is the -LAST- warning.  The next time this particular horse comes up, anywhere on this site, some heads are rolling.



> I humbily submit to you that this forum be used in the fashion which I attempted previously. If poster X makes a charge or runs his mouth about poster Y then poster Y can come to Bad Budo and ask poster X to post factual information to back up the charge or allegation. This way we all can see if X has factual information or if he is only running his mouth or trolling.
> 
> This keeps the rolling problem off the board in general and may go a long way to prevent thread to thread contamination and locks.



This isn't the 'flame pit'. 

The questions on lineage, technique, skill, certs, etc are all fine, as long as they are presented with some backing and a little bit of info.

The blanket "hes a fraud, shes a jerk, hes a crook' comments, without any supporting evidence are not.

If all you can post is "I think youre a liar", that is not good enough.  Post the reasons why, within a well presented argument.  


Here is the summary:
ARK made statements that some took exception to.  He was asked to back them up. Some he did not publically back up. Somewhere along the line, the rullers and manhoods were whipped out, and heavily measured. Boogers were flicked, mothers insulted, and comments of 'well my daddy can whup yer daddy'.

Oh wait...that was my 8yr old nephews last fight.  Sorry...been getting em confused alot lately...they are so similar it seems.  His was the one that ended more pleasantly.

Let me say this again:
*Read the policy on Fraud Busting
Re-Read this sites membership rules, procedures and policies.
Re-Read this forums description*

Now, go and play nice, cuz next time, Uncle Bob is gonna get the 'Belt', and I don't mean the nice one with all the stripes you wear around your waists.

verstehen Sie? Gut. 

:soapbox:


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Why do they need to 'go at it'?
> 
> Why do we need yet -another- thread which turns into a pissing match and penis measuring as people jockey for position and needing to be a-vindicated, b-proved rigt and c-have the last word?
> ...




Bob,

With all do respect that is exatly what I meant by going at it, it must be done without personal attacks, flaming or making uncle bob mad.

I think that maybe you misunderstood my meaning, my fault sometimes I have a tuff time putting my thoughts on the computer I do not mean to upset anyone or beat a dead horse I just feel that maybe if the feud was restarted now that everyone involved seems to be more respectful in their recent posts it could possibly be solved.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rick Tsubota _
> *A message from Ryushikan.
> 
> . . .
> ...




Dear Rick and Rob,

I have tried to communicate with both of you over the last few weeks.

Persoanlly, your approaches and writing styles are very similar.

Rick, Why did you not reply back properly to me, in my e-mails to you. I ttried to be polite and use proper Japanese. OH and your use of the English Laguage has been quite good both in our e-mails and in your posts.

I once again post my request to you both.

Please answer my questions to you, or do not go off half cocked and changing the subjects or putting words into my mouth. Just like you both(?) have claimed you do not like. It is difficult for me and others to take you serious.

I agree if you have information then post it and we move on. IF not then drop the issue. OR better yet, just reply to me in a polite manner and let me know what the problems with the Moderators are? Let me know what you proof is, if any.

I asked Rob once how do I know he is legit? How do I know anything about someone else. I agree it is bad for peopel to mis-market themselves.

It is my responsibility to allow people to feel comfortable to post here. Yet, it seems that you guys cannot let it die. No one has won. No one will ever win this battle. Only we (Martial Talk and its' Members) will loose members and people who will not post, for fear of being called stupid or ignorant for their questions.

You both have called me names. You both have been upset with me. I have no problems with that.

I ask you to look past your issues, and either take all this discussion private, on both sides or present all your data in clear and concise format without getting personal.

I once again offer you my assistance if you think you need it. Only I ask you to be polite and friendly.

Train Well and Enjoy Life
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 4, 2003)

And while your at it is there any chance of answering my questions in my last post in the locked thread. I was interested in what you said but you did not reply to my email. So I would be thankful if you could get back to me


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

Remember, there's always rec.martial-arts. Read it:
http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&group=rec.martial-arts

(Look for the Yellow Bamboo threads, for example.) That's what we _don't_ want MartialTalk to be.


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Remember, there's always rec.martial-arts. Read it:
> http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&group=rec.martial-arts
> 
> (Look for the Yellow Bamboo threads, for example.) That's what we don't want MartialTalk to be. *



I understand that and agree with you.

I would like to see some of the issues get resolved that way they dont continue to show up on unrelated threads. If the parties involved can keep the conversations polite and respectful would they be alowed to resolve these issues.

 :asian:


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 5, 2003)

Rick made the comments....

I asked for him to support those comments....

Rick backpeddled, stalled, attacked the mods and  posted a tasteless email from an ex-trouble maker......

As far as I can see the problem has been solved.  Since no support for the comments came to light the comments can be seen for what they are.  The issue is over, if Rick again makes comments of a derogatory nature the admins can do whatever they feel is appropriate.

On to better things gentlemen.

:asian:


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 5, 2003)

Most members seem to think its a good idea to just let it go!
( I know this due to recent e-mails )
Therefore I see no use in continuing any further on this subject and hope to see no further posts on it.
:asian:

 :deadhorse :deadhorse :goop:


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 6, 2003)

Master of Blades,

You said:


> And while your at it is there any chance of answering my questions in my last post in the locked thread. I was interested in what you said but you did not reply to my email. So I would be thankful if you could get back to me



Ditto for me. Please see if you can motivate Rick to answer my question from a closed thread where I asked him:

"would you please help us to better understand your response to Paihequan's reasonable post above? Just why would say that Paiheqaun is "say[ing] [he] has some kind of rank? Please provide us with your source of information." 

Thanks.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shuri-te _
> *Master of Blades,
> 
> You said:
> ...



I would if he would reply to my email or at least bother to reply :shrug:


----------



## paihequan (Jul 7, 2003)

Id be interested in his reply also especially as it seems to concern myself!


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *Most members seem to think its a good idea to just let it go!
> ( I know this due to recent e-mails )
> Therefore I see no use in continuing any further on this subject and hope to see no further posts on it.
> ...



It seems as though Rick and Rob have chosen not to answer they above questions. Why, who knows they only thing I do know is that this has become a dead issue due the absence of their responce's so lets all move on to somthing bigger and better and stop wasting our time waiting for responce's.

Call it irony but two weeks ago it seems anyone who would ignore them was a fraud. ( just an observation )
My father once said dont dish it out if your not willing to recieve!
:asian: 

Enough said I am no longer going to dwell on dead issues or members who are not here to defend themselves.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't talk to you A.R.K. or you DAC much ... but from this side of things, what you're asking for is majorly hypocritical.  Neither you nor A.R.K. publicly posted your qualifications, or certs when asked for proof, and A.R.K. has refused to answer questions NUMEROUS times.  

I could care less either way, in fact I complained at one point that this forum became nothing more than asking A.R.K. to answer the same questions over and over, which he *never* did.

Pointing your fingers the way you and A.R.K. are is just disgusting, especially for A.R.K.  I've never made a single personal judgement about you at all, until now.

But hey, if you can sleep at night, then by all means, continue asking for what you would never provide .. answers.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2003)

I don't mean to add fuel to the fire, by all means.

I understand that A.R.K. hasn't provided complete "information" regarding his background yet.

However, I have yet to see anyone ask him nicely.

(keep in mind that I haven't really been following this thing all along, so any of the above could be wrong.)

So A.R.K., I would like to ask you nicely.  

What do you train in, and what are your credentials?

 

Thanks,

PAUL


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 8, 2003)

Paul said:

"I understand that A.R.K. hasn't provided complete "information" regarding his background yet."

Paul with all due respect, I would request that we bury this issue once and for all. A.R.K. posted his credentials on the "Post your Curriculum Vitae" thread on 2/20. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...73&perpage=15&highlight=Leverett&pagenumber=2

Since then, there has been a torrent of discussion on this, and has gone round and round and round. I think that if you read the many threads that have covered this, you will see a general interest by many remaining MT contributors that we ought to move on.

So perhaps it is best to put this whole issue behind us.

For what it is worth, I don't know A.R.K.'s motivation for not choosing to share who promoted him to 8th dan. But I too would not choose to share the name of the person who awarded me my current rank on this forum. I would never want to have him have to answer to some of the fraud-busters that IMHO have been rather unfriendly on this site.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shuri-te _
> *Paul said:
> 
> "I understand that A.R.K. hasn't provided complete "information" regarding his background yet."
> ...



The point is, he dodged and dodged and dodged.  Now he's here insisting that someone answer him?   How hypocritical!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks for the link!  

I was only curious to see for myself, not to pound an issue to the floor.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I was only curious to see for myself, not to pound an issue to the floor. *



The floor is long since gone. We're bounding on bedrock now and may hit oil soon.


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 8, 2003)

> The floor is long since gone. We're bounding on bedrock now and may hit oil soon.



:rofl: 

Kirk,

I'm not sure what your going on about    To my knoweledge I've answered every question asked of me both on the board, in PM/email and in the chat room.  I've posted my credentials as well as the signing authorities.  If you've missed to posts I can't be held responsible.  I've also numerous times offered for any/all to contact me via email for an E conversation so as to give a list of those recognizing authorities for them to research.

Can't offer more than that.  I've given names, dates, certs etc etc.  I would wager I've offered more than most.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The floor is long since gone. We're bounding on bedrock now and may hit oil soon. *



Well...the extra income would be nice.   (See, I'd sell it nice n cheep and the heck with the gougers at the oil cos.)


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A.R.K. _
> *:rofl:
> 
> Kirk,
> ...




Now I know you are liar.
You never told Ryushikan who your teacher  is, even he ask many many times.

Now I use your own word to "put up or shut up"

Shurite is also liar. He says he is mike something before and then plays to be Shurite.
This is lie.

Paihequan says he studied from Yabiku Takaya on his own martial talk website. Yabiku is famous for selling his rank to stupid foreigners that want fake rank. Only liar or fool buys rank fromYabiku

I think this place has too many liar and fake.

I get this in my email today......very interesting I think.


Mr. Schultz,



_



I am sick and tired of the ******** that is taking place on the MT webBoard?



I left because the moderators were more interested in playing kissy-face and less interested in the truth.



Tell your student/assistant instructor DAC that I won't be back and he can e-mail with questions, if he has any.



_



I've e-mailed Bob (kaith) Hubbard with my concerns?



No matter how nice he wants it, it will always get ugly from time to time?that's life.



_



I am fairly confident that you do have some practical knowledge regarding the current system that you teach?



_



Unfortunately, the organizations YOU chose to align yourself with are questionable?but that's your choice.



_



I tried to stay out of the fray as much as possible, because I didn't see where it would add anything positive to the discussions;



However, I did jump in, from time to time, when certain principles that I think are central to good martial arts discipline were being trampled or misrepresented.



If that caused you any grief, oh well?get over it.



_



You (who admits the error of using the term SOKE) and DAC (Who has discovered the falsehood of his credentials) and ShuriTe (a proven deceiver) seem to have a nice hold on Martial Talk?congratulations?maybe you can all create a "recognition" thread?.right all the wrongs done to you on line?



_



BTW, the threads where RSK is brought up and then trampled?very nice, very mature, very Christian?you might as well attack my grandmother, she is as helpless since she doesn't have an active account?



_



Hypocrisy seems to be the rule with you and yours?



_



Just getting some stuff off my chest?respond, or not (yawn) I don't really care.



_



Chufeng



REAL name: Mark Hachey



Puyallup, WA



_



Forever a student



_


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 9, 2003)

Rick T.

Thank you for the kind words. 

In the "Occupation" field of your profile page, you list "Translator." 

Would you please let us know if you are a professional translator of English?

Thanks.


----------



## Disco (Jul 9, 2003)

WE HAVE LIFT OFF!!!!!!


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 9, 2003)

Disco,

Now I really understand what Yogi Berra meant when he said:

*"This is deja vu all over again."*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2003)

This seems to apply to a few folks here....

Some might say 'Bob, thats not nice'.  Well...I'm tired of this crap lingering.  Most folks have moved on.

The simple truth is, no matter what the outcome, someone won't be happy or satisfied.  I was asked recently "Can't you see the obvious?"  The answer is, "Yes".  We saw the obvious  a long ways back....so has everyone else who continues to watch this soap opera. 

There are a few courses of action I can take...the thing is, I don't think anyone will be happy. To the best of my knowledge, only 1 person has ever been suspended or banned and taken it like a pro.  Everyone else has whined, complained, given us stories about how so-n-so was more guilty, or gone to other boards and whined about us.  (I've found many interesting bits on some of the more chaotic sites about our hobbies...was v. creative..also in every case indicated that we were correct in booting folks.) 

So, my decision has been to keep the disease isolated and hope it dies out of its own.  The only reputations anyone is really hurting is their own.  I believe Harlock said it best on a previous thread:



> Have any of you ever taken a moment to consider the public display of stupidity and childishness you have almost all been putting on for these last few months?
> 
> The lot of you look like bloody children. If I were to be considering training with any of you or your instructors, this non-stop bullcrap you are all running off at the keyboard with would tend to imply some serious issues with either yourselves, or the quality of your training.



Sadly, delusions of adequecy, paranoia and cranial-rectal inversion are not against our rules, as long as the situation does not become epidemic.

As for me, I've got a desk to clear, some leather armour to mend before the weekend, and a convention to prepare for.  I'll wait a few days before starting the executions....


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shuri-te _
> *Rick T.
> 
> Would you please let us know if you are a professional translator of English?
> ...




Does it matter?

Why do you care?


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 9, 2003)

Just curious where you learned your English and whether you use it professionally. Your answer says much and is just what I expected. 

It is best that I follow Kaith's lead here as he and others have indicated a desire to have this thread die-out. 

I do appreciate all your inciteful comments.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2003)

Mod Note: Question about armour moved to Locker Room.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rick Tsubota _
> *Does it matter?
> 
> Why do you care? *



I agree--let's not ask anyone any more questions about their credentials and such. No one should be expected to answer them here anyway.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm interested as to why me and Rich got bypassed in the answering of questions.....:shrug:


----------



## paihequan (Jul 9, 2003)

A simple clarification  .. not meant to start a "Flame War":

Yes I was associated with Mr. Yabiku Takaya of Sikina, Aoyama, Naha-shi, Okinawa for 9 years. During that time I never "paid" for any rank with anything other than my own sweat. I am no longer associated with Mr. Yabiku and have not had communications with him for quite a number of years.

Thank you for allowing me to clarify this matter.

With due respect to all

:asian:


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paihequan _
> *A simple clarification  .. not meant to start a "Flame War":
> 
> Yes I was associated with Mr. Yabiku Takaya of Sikina, Aoyama, Naha-shi, Okinawa for 9 years. During that time I never "paid" for any rank with anything other than my own sweat. I am no longer associated with Mr. Yabiku and have not had communications with him for quite a number of years.
> ...



Oh now I am really laughing!
I got an email from Ryushikan that  he got from Patrik Macarthy.
Inthat mail you tell Patrik to you never trained with Yabiku but for only a couple of day and also say you bought a Soke rank for $3,000 from some American. So I think you maybe you don't "sweat" too hard for any rank. Pay or not pay you still took rank for only training a couple of day.

Too funny.

As you say "Thank you for allowing me to clarify this matter."


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I agree--let's not ask anyone any more questions about their credentials and such. No one should be expected to answer them here anyway. *




I don't mind the question. I hide nothing.
Maybe other people mind?


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 9, 2003)

Paihequan.

While you may think there is some value in responding to this, I would ask you to consider forgoing this debate. 

I for one have enjoyed your posts. For one thing you are a model of equanimity, in the face of blatant unfriendliness. When I read your posts, I am reminded of Funakoshi's words. 



> Those who follow Karate-Do must consider courtesy of prime importance. Without courtesy, the essence of Karate-Do is lost. Courtesy must be practiced not only during the karate training period but at all times in one's daily life. The karate student must humble himself to receive training. It may be said that a presumptuous or conceited person is not qualified to follow Karate-do. The student must always be aware of and receptive to criticism from others; he must be constantly introspective and must readily admit any lack of knowledge, rather than pretending to know what he does not know.
> 
> Those who follow Karate-do must never forsake a humble mind and gentle manner.



Paihequan, I think these words aptly describe you. I read on another thread: "Sorry you can't have a perfect world." No question about that. But IMO, this board would be a whole lot better if some posters could learn from this great message.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2003)

OK...

I give up.

Its nice to know that those who are no longer here still read MT religiously.

Here is my opinion:

Everyone, STFU!.

I'm tired of the game.  The faces have changed, but its still the same game.  


Enough.  I'm sick and tired of getting the flaming emails from the whiners on both sides.  Grow the hell up.

The issues here are dead, beaten to dust.


This threads now locked, and the NEXT! person to dig up something from here, is gone.

:soapbox:


----------

